# Honest opinions please



## ls7747 (Jul 20, 2009)

If you found your wife had a 2nd phone you did not know about, what would you think or suspect?


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

I would get the phone records, if she wouldn't cough them up then "Game Over."


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

You know the answer.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

I would be asking alot of questions? Better have some good answers.
Not many reasons to have a 2nd unknown phone. And those reasons are not the ones you want to hear.
Good Luck with this one.


----------



## lfon (Aug 20, 2009)

You will never trust her again!!!! Everything out of her mouth will seem like a lie from now on. Nothing good will happen if you stick around.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Unless it is a business cell phone that she received yesterday, there is no good explanation. I've seen men that I used to work with with 3-4 phones. They were up to no good!

Now you need to try to figure out how harmful the deal was. We have all done stupid stuff and and made some mistakes.

Give no ultimatims until you clear your head. Once your head is clear, take a day or two to learn the facts. Could be temporary dumb acts on her part.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

try and get the number

try and get the records

something is not right

Just as everyone else is saying.......NOT COOL


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

You answered your question as soon as you asked it.........


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

X2



Cartman said:


> You know the answer.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Cartman said:


> You know the answer.


X2. This ain't good at all. As a matter of fact that is bowwlchit!!! I would have the flying redarse. Something would get a beeting in the end. But that is just me. Think about it bro. And just as Cartman said "you know".


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

not gonna be pretty! i cant think of anything positive coming out of this.....

goodluck bro


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

X2
theres only a couple reasons for a second phone that you wouldn't know about..... is it pre paid????



LIVIN said:


> You answered your question as soon as you asked it.........


----------



## bayrunner (Sep 26, 2004)

Get the phone and call the numbers on it and check the messages. That will tell you what it is being used for. Sometimes I wish I had an anonymous number to call people who aren't answering my calls. Who knows, maybe she found it or a friend forgot it and she hasn't returned it. This is major so do your research before you confront her.


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

Ruh-roh. Lucy's got some splainin' to do.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

I would have to go with that it is not her phone.

Assuming you found it in her purse does it not ring or vibrate to where you would have heard it at some point?

You may be jumping the gun....

Go easy grasshopper...


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Sorry man, but figure out what you are working with, then blow up, if necessary. Hopefully it was just a friends that forgot it.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

ls7747 said:


> If you found your wife had a 2nd phone you did not know about, what would you think or suspect?


 I see all of ya'lls points about it being a friends and all. But I take "your wife had a 2nd phone you did not know about" as she had a second cell phone that she was paying for and was using. Just another 2 cents.


----------



## joe martin (Jun 13, 2006)

All good points. Just get all your ducks in a row first before confronting her, then blindside her with it, or better yet bust her using it. Just make sure everything on YOUR end is taken care of first. Plan for the worst hope for the best.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Get the number and call her, then ask her "WHAT UP BEOTCH!" Or maybe she's a terrorist trying to build an IED. But I bet you expect a different answer. B&P


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

i'd build a better case that what you describe before i made a final decision. get the numbers off the phone, backwards number searches (for the phone, outgoing, incoming...). start a log of her whereabouts when not with you and try and check up. if you still don't know for certain, hire a private detective.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

What a bunch of Nancy's!!!!! Taking the phone and calling numbers and jumping to conclusions. Grow a pair and just ask her what's up. Then don't come back here and ask a bunch of internet know-it-all's what you should do with the answer your wife gave you. Ya'll figure it out!!!!


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

Sit down with your wife over a cup of coffee and ask her what's up with the second phone. Then decide if you can live with the answer. Treat her with the respect you expect her to treat you with until she proves she does not deserve the respect.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Does that phone even work?

I got "busted" with a 3rd phone by a girlfriend one time... it was a warranty phone that I never mailed in. It was in my center console and was not activated... however, I had recently charged it in order to retrieve an old number that I needed off of it....

Looked totally suspicious, but it was totally innocent.... so just make sure you know whats up before you go accusing her of something.

By the way, there is an internet site that allows you to change the number that is displayed on the caller ID of someones phone when you call.... I will post it up later... its kind of spooky.....


----------



## xtreme (Jan 9, 2010)

Follow her


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Functional marriage=no secrets.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Get your own 'extra' phone. :rybka:


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Grow a pair and just ask her what's up.


Exactly!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Sounds like many on here do not have much of a relationship with their spouses if they would immediately jump to conclusions. There must already be trust issues. If you went snooping through her things to find this phone, chances are she already knows you are a suspicious psycho. Just ask her...Is it used for work? Did a girlfriend of hers leave it in her car? Sounds like you are getting yourself all worked up over nothing at this point, OR you don't really want to know the truth, OR you really know what is going on & are in denial. This thread sounds like a Dear Abby column. Geezzz.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

activescrape said:


> Functional marriage=no secrets.


BS, treat me like a mushroom. Life's too dang short to sweat the small stuff!!


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

post the number here and we can all call her and give her our advise on how to deal with your snooping.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Wow.. dayshavoo I remember when I found the "second phone". I had allready suspected something was going on. She told me that she was bringing the phone home to confess.. LOL I have been divorced for three years now. If ya can't trust-em you don't need-em.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Like others have said, Ask her! That's what I would do anyway.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Little-bit said:


> Wow.. dayshavoo I remember when I found the "second phone". I had allready suspected something was going on. She told me that she was bringing the phone home to confess.. LOL I have been divorced for three years now. If ya can't trust-em you don't need-em.


Do you still have my phone? She never gave it back to me. :biggrin:


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Do you still have my phone? She never gave it back to me. :biggrin:


Sweet... I will give you her address and you can go and get it. She needs a new sugar daddy so she will leave me alone.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Little-bit said:


> Sweet... I will give you her address and you can go and get it. She needs a new sugar daddy so she will leave me alone.


PM Sent...:slimer:


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

Let your Pimp Hand do the talking and say..."Can you hear me now BEOTCH?"


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

Ok, just asked my buddy this question (he is married, I am not).

Geez - "What would you do if you found out your wife had a 2nd phone that you knew nothing about?"

CT -"Laugh"

Geez - "Why Laugh"

CT - "Because I would know that being single would be right around the corner and that party time is about to begin"

Almost fell out of my chair laughing.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

just ask. that is all


----------



## Aggie (May 27, 2004)

If you don't have kids yet, don't get her pregnant.

Figure out which number she has the phone for and send the number a text to meet you somewhere because you really need to see them

Go rent the movie Old School and get ready for ur own Palooza!

Get her an apartment guide

Cross ur fingers and hope its a really hot chick and they have plans for u?

If its Tiger, sue him for mental diress. Go buy big boat


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh man.................


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Cross ur fingers and hope its a really hot chick and they have plans for u?


X2...I'd let my wife bring her girlfriends home with her. :cheers:


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

justinsfa said:


> Does that phone even work?
> 
> I got "busted" with a 3rd phone by a girlfriend one time... it was a warranty phone that I never mailed in. It was in my center console and was not activated... however, I had recently charged it in order to retrieve an old number that I needed off of it....
> 
> ...


FOUND IT!!!

http://www.telespoof.com/freecall/agi

We have played a few pranks using it.... but it could be a useful tool in your situation...

Unfortunately, if you HAVE to use this for this purpose with your wife, then thats no bueno.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

ls7747 said:


> If you found your wife had a 2nd phone you did not know about, what would you think or suspect?


Find out who's paying for it.


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

I would have the arse if it were me but as i have aged i would let cooler heads prevail and then simply ask her about it in a non-confrontational manner. If i did not get the answer i liked i would probably suck it up and stick it out do what i wanted till my kids where 18 then jet.


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

I had a coworker find out his wife had a 2nd phone a few years back. 2nd phone meant she had a secret 2nd life with a secret BF. They are divorced now.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Cartman said:


> You know the answer.


Yep.

Kelly


----------



## xtreme (Jan 9, 2010)

I've already given my opinion here but let me add this. The secret phone cant possibly be the first thing that made you think she is straying.


----------



## bud1971 (Aug 10, 2009)

IMO, don't ask anything...snoop first...don't tip your hand until you have all of the info you need...if you have a home computer that she uses install a keylogger as well.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

I just asked my wife what she would do if she found out I had a second cell phone that I kept secret from her.

I cant really post exactly what she said, but she mentioned a bloody knife and my nads. LOL h: 

Someone posted earlier- a functional marriage = not keeping secrets from each other. 


Kelly


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*DWI*

Don't go out and get drunk and get a DWI either.
No problems that a drink will help. Keep a clear head.

If you have to go drinkin get a buddy to drive.
I suggest going to steak night up here on the north side!!!
Meet some new people.

Hit the nudy bar on the way home. LOL J/K


----------



## Gabe711 (Aug 4, 2008)

Per Bayrunner- "Sometimes I wish I had an anonymous number to call people who aren't answering my calls. " 


*67 before you dial will hide your number.

Maybe the 2nd phone was a gift for you. (if you need a shadow of doubt)


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

I would think and suspect exactly what you are thinking and suspecting! :cloud:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

If she doesnt know you have it, hide it. If she is up to something she will not ask if you have seen it. That will give you time to answer any messages or calls that come into the suspected phone.


----------



## ls7747 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey guys I appreciate all info, the good ,bad,and the jokes, but this really happened. I wish I could have done the whole keylogger, and private detective stuff, but it's hard to hide , can only hold a poker face so long. I confronted her, but I to have done my dirt, not a 2 nd phone though I thought about it, we have 4 kids , 8 yes of marriage, and I am trying to decide what I really want, cause I don't know if you can earn trust again. Just wanted to hear another mans opinion!


----------



## NewbieFisher (Jun 3, 2009)

Just straight up say, "hey, I saw you have another phone, whats the number and whats it for?"


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Well I assume she gave you a bad answer to your question. If there is no trust there is no relationship...... Sorry bro, I know EXACTLY how you feel. Dont let it get into your head. If you have done your dirt, well.....dont be a hipocrit(sp?). Marriage counseling would be a good idea.


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Dirt plus dirt, add a sprinkle of water, that makes mud. I second the marriage counseling, but both sides have to be ready for that route. I feel for ya, it's gotta be a horrible feeling. Good luck to the both of ya.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

ls7747 said:


> Hey guys I appreciate all info, the good ,bad,and the jokes, but this really happened. I wish I could have done the whole keylogger, and private detective stuff, but it's hard to hide , can only hold a poker face so long. I confronted her, but I to have done my dirt, not a 2 nd phone though I thought about it, we have 4 kids , 8 yes of marriage, and I am trying to decide what I really want, cause I don't know if you can earn trust again. Just wanted to hear another mans opinion!


so you have cheated on each other. Just become swingers that way you won't have to hide anything.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Have your lawyer call her new phone.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

So what did she say?


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

i agree with the majority...... 2UNCool


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

If you are that insecure in your marriage then the phone isn't the problem.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Barnacle Bill said:


> So what did she say?


x2, follow up on the story....?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

ok, since this subject is now dead... what if your wife "is on a diet", you find 2 empty snickers bar wrappers in her purse, and notice her rear getting bigger? What do you do?


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> ok, since this subject is now dead... what if your wife "is on a diet", you find 2 empty snickers bar wrappers in her purse, and notice her rear getting bigger? What do you do?


Buy her pants for her birthday that you know are too small


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

POC Troutman said:


> Buy her pants for her birthday that you know are too small


You owe me a 20 oz Dr. Pepper and you owe the United States Air Force a new keyboard. :cop:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

bwahahaha.... yeah, that'll work.


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

kinda off subject now... but good non the less... my buddy thought his girl was cheating on him... so he sent her flowers to work w/ a card that read--- thinking about you.... when she didnt call and say thank you or acknowledge the flowers that day, he knew his answer!!!


----------



## THEPISTONHEAD (May 7, 2009)

Unless I mis-interpreted your last post, you need to decide counseling, the kids and your finances. I dont envy your position but your indiscretions dont help your case as you admitted. Best of luck.....hopefully you can work it out.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Get God involved.


----------



## TxDremz (Jun 15, 2008)

Bukkskin said:


> X2. This ain't good at all. As a matter of fact that is bowwlchit!!! I would have the flying redarse. Something would get a beeting in the end. But that is just me. Think about it bro. And just as Cartman said "you know".


Gotta remember, it takes two to tango. Why waste the effort on getting violent and risk going to jail on a domestic abuse charge. Just try and get the facts by whatever means legally possible. Try and figure this situation out calmly and get in touch with your lawyer if needed to determine the options that are in your best interest. Stay on top of your game and use your head.


----------



## atm_93 (Mar 16, 2005)

4 kids in 8 yrs? 35% of salary for at least 10 yrs, and a big chunk after that. Seriously, both of you get some professional counseling about how to move fwd. 
Too many young people involved to leave it up to you 2 rookies. No offense intended, just pointing out the emotional and financial consequences are exponential not additive.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

atm_93 said:


> 4 kids in 8 yrs? 35% of salary for at least 10 yrs, and a big chunk after that.


...and half of that HFD retirement nest egg.

Good luck man

Kelly


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

atm_93 said:


> Too many young people involved to leave it up to you 2 rookies. No offense intended, just pointing out the emotional and financial consequences are exponential not additive.


There ya go.


----------



## Loyd (Aug 13, 2009)

This is killing me, I need to know how this ended. I only wish a happy ending to this story.


----------



## Puma (Jun 16, 2009)

ls7747 said:


> Hey guys I appreciate all info, the good ,bad,and the jokes, but this really happened. I wish I could have done the whole keylogger, and private detective stuff, but it's hard to hide , can only hold a poker face so long. I confronted her, but I to have done my dirt, not a 2 nd phone though I thought about it, we have 4 kids , 8 yes of marriage, and I am trying to decide what I really want, cause I don't know if you can earn trust again. Just wanted to hear another mans opinion!


Ok, here goes...............

Its a shame that so many here take the wild eyed, kick her *** approach to your dilemma. I honestly hope you don't fall for this. There is absolutely nothing to be gained from such an approach. If nothing else, think of the kids. The last thing they need is to see you beating her or something of that nature.

You can read here over and over the people that lost way more than half of what they had to a divorce. Trust me, there is a reason for this, and it goes way beyond just a good lawyer.

Go get some counseling from a professional. Get her in there too if you can. Find out and be sure what you want, and what you don't want. And whatever it is, it doesn't matter what people on 2cool think. It is entirely what YOU think. This is about YOU! Its your problem and your going to have to fix it/live with it/end it.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Money*

Money is an afterthought. If it's time to move on, it's time to move on.
Dragging things out for years won't make things work. Argueing and dragging thing out results in burnt bridges. It all is up to you and your situation. Yes, you have to decide. Sometimes things can be forgiven sometimes it's just time.

Kids: Always do what is best for the kids but you can't just both be running around or yelling. It's your decision.

This may not apply to this situation exactly..... But you do have a life and a spine. Counseling helps. Are there other influences? friends, other men, other women, drugs or alcohol. It's time to get real...... Money and stuff is replaceable.

Kids are not stupid. They know more than we think. They are resilient also.

I hope you the best and that it is all a misunderstanding. Divorce is not easy. I do not recomend it. I 2nd guess myself everyday. God Bless...


----------



## C'est Bon (Oct 19, 2009)

sweenyite said:


> Get *God *involved.


x10!!

If God had been invited into this marriage in the first place, they would not have each slapped Him in the face with their indiscretions! What a shame for all involved. sad_smiles



atm_93 said:


> *Seriously, both of you get some professional counseling* about how to move fwd.
> *Too many young people involved to leave it up to you 2 rookies.* No offense intended, just pointing out *the emotional and financial consequences are exponential not additive.*


AGREE 110%


----------



## Aggie (May 27, 2004)

C'est Bon said:


> x10!!
> 
> If God had been invited into this marriage in the first place, they would not have each slapped Him in the face with their indiscretions! What a shame for all involved. sad_smiles
> 
> ...


----------



## C'est Bon (Oct 19, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Wow, strong opinion here. Mine for what its worth. Too many people hide behind/with god and do some really bad stuff. Don't blame God not being in someones life as the reason they are having problems.


Yes, very strong opinion because of a very strong faith in the Lord. I'm blaming them for not taking their vows seriously or devotionally. Vows, of which, were probably spoken to each other in a House of the Lord and in the eyes of God.

And, you are correct in saying that some people who do "really bad stuff" hide behind God...how unfortunate. No wonder they do "some really bad stuff." However, those people are doing just that...hiding. That's not a true relationship with the Lord.

*U*_"I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me."_
_Philippians 4:13_


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

After 22 years of marriage, this is how I found out that my ex-wife was cheating. I called the SOB she was shagging and said "you can have her" and I walked out of her life. I can forgive a lot of things, but this ain't one of them. It was like she died that day. I was more sad than mad.

I spent some time on *survivinginfidelity.com* to get my sanity back. No booze, or drugs. After about a year, I was back and happier than ever.

The second phone is a dead give away on the cheating. The big question is what is the deal breaker for YOU. Some people can handle it and most cannot. The trust will never be there again, and that's a fact. I would not stay in a bad marriage for the kids. My parents did that and it was not a good life for any of us. I would have rather my parents split up than put us through the nightmare of a bad marriage.

When the truth comes out, get tested for STD's right away. Then get into some kind of counseling even if you two divorce. Stay off the drink and try not to spend too much time alone. That's what worked for me.

I am very sorry that you are going through this. Good luck.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Man, this stuff comes up just when I'm about to get married again. LOL...


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

honestly i went thru this with first wife . she ended up with a friend of mine only thing that hurt was the thought of losing my kids now that angered me . we did come to a conclusion that i would take my son he was 1 .5yrs old raised him by myself wanted the girl to but they need there mothers. thru all that i never laid a hand on her i knew it wasnt all her fault but did take it out on him a few times. if you feel that beating on her will make you feel better pm me and ill give you my location and ill let you take it out on me but remember i may hit back . but in all honesty sit back and realize you may have played a role in this to. we both realized it was a learning experiance for us both an it made us better for the next go around . im fixing to venture into my third rodeo second wife passed i think we would have made it but she passed away with her head on my shoulder 3 months after we got married. im hoping this time we will die old together .


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*You*

Dealing with life on life's terms. Stuff happens everyday.
We all have a part in it. I may not agree with what someone does.
That is really none of my business. It's how I react is my business.
It's all up to me. Some wont' agree with this. That is fine not my business.

If a kid is on drugs, I lead by example now. He couldn't give a **** about what I think. He's high. I'm not his dad and he isn't going to listen to his dad either. He doesn't care about the law. Why would he listen to me.
I lost someone dear to me because of this. It was his mother. I thought talking about it would help. It just built resentments against everyone.
Sometime I have to let things go.... It's not my issue. My reactions is my issue. I learned a lesson. It has been a tough lesson to learn.
I don't agree 100% that's for sure. I am not saying dont' talk about it at all either. But grinding things home is not right either.

Justifiable right....This means you might be correct about what happened.
Johnny is on drugs. It's effecting the house. But in a nutshell. He's going to be on drugs until HE decides to quit. Hit rock bottom: jail, dead, or maybe rehab. Throwing him out is not a solution. It's a reaction and justifiable if applicable. But it doesn't matter. It's not your business. It's how you react.

If someone steals your stuff and get's caught. You can't kick their butt. 2 wrongs don't make a right. It's how we react is how things change and we grow. File charges and move forward.... not much else you could do.

Same in this situation. It's how we react. We might feel scammed.
But this is life. We all have a part in it.
Good luck, God bless. It's not easy.

I don't recomend divorce but sometimes it's needed.
Especially for the kids. Things like this are not money issues.

I didn't scan this info over alot just typed it and hit send cuz I'm at work.
Maybe it will help someone maybe it won't. Really, it's none of my business. Think about how you react before you type. It might be none of your business. Play on...


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

ls7747 said:


> Hey guys I appreciate all info, the good ,bad,and the jokes, but this really happened. I wish I could have done the whole keylogger, and private detective stuff, but it's hard to hide , can only hold a poker face so long. I confronted her, but I to have done my dirt, not a 2 nd phone though I thought about it, we have 4 kids , 8 yes of marriage, and I am trying to decide what I really want, cause I don't know if you can earn trust again. Just wanted to hear another mans opinion!


So what happened when you confronted her?


----------



## Row vs Wade (Jul 7, 2009)

If you can get your hands on it without her knowing, then call forward the number to your own phone and see who calls.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Seriously...some folks need to try reading the whole thread.

But what did she say?

TH


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

Id go up to her beotch slapher with the phone and say....CAN YOU HEAR ME NOW............CAN YOU HEAR ME NOW


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

you mean she is not running up your bill?


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*Hang in there*

This is altogether one of the saddest threads I've ever read. What I've realized as I've grown up and seen people that I would have never expected fall prey to infidelity is that A LOT of people cheat. It is the sad truth. And a good majority of the ones I've seen go through it ultimately decided to stay together. I can't tell you what's right or wrong here b/c I'm not in your shoes. But whatever you do, whatever you decide, life goes on. Good luck. This has to be one of the hardest things anyone would have to deal with. I hope you have a good friend to confide in who can give you more personalized advice.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

LIVIN said:


> You answered your question as soon as you asked it.........


X2


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*on a side note*

And for all you guys out there suggesting violence (even in jest), why don't you come look me up next time you are in the mood to hit a chick. Gotta warn you though, I'm an excellent kickboxer.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

shallowgal said:


> And for all you guys out there suggesting violence (even in jest), why don't you come look me up next time you are in the mood to hit a chick. Gotta warn you though, I'm an excellent kickboxer.


I'll fight ya. Mid may. I'll be in the area.  Take me fishing afterwords though.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

cut your losses and let R go--........................................shancho is winning for now.

trust is key.

swamp.........................been there done that and have the XXXL shirt!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

shallowgal said:


> And for all you guys out there suggesting violence (even in jest), why don't you come look me up next time you are in the mood to hit a chick. Gotta warn you though, I'm an excellent kickboxer.


could I have a hug instead, or would that be cheatin'?


----------



## yr_tiger (Feb 7, 2010)

Gilbert said:


> so you have cheated on each other. Just become swingers that way you won't have to hide anything.


By far and away the best answer thus far. LMAO


----------



## yr_tiger (Feb 7, 2010)

sweenyite said:


> Get God involved.


It helps my wife...she's always calling for him when we are in bed...


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

yr_tiger said:


> It helps my wife...she's always calling for him when we are in bed begging for him to get me off of her...


Kelly


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

Sit down with her and get all the facts out on the table. Then give each other some time to think about how to deal with this before any major decisions/changes are made. Whatever happens will effect your children one way or another and they must not be neglected as the two of you figure this out. Pray for the strength and courage as will as God's guidance to do the right thing. Good luck.


----------



## ls7747 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Well*

Today was ugly , even listening to the radio, talking about tiger and being snoopy with your spouse, they even said if you get a 2nd phone, you are wanting to cheator are doing it already, this has been going on for months, today wE fought, we may be setting up a divorce, she was talking other guys( friends) she says, but I can not believe it, as well as a xboyfriend, also I may have to locate his wife and let her know what her husband has been doing, to me and I belive most would say, texting is cheating, and it's what you don't know that eats you up, my wife has lied in my face and I can not believe for ****, phone is off and she sold it to a friend, it is very sad in this house!


----------



## flatwound (Mar 30, 2010)

Could it be ~~ that this incident is not " strike one " ??

Been there !


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Let her go amigo.. Ain't no sense in living with someone you can't trust.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

This is way off color to say... but I would never shag a girl that was married with 4 kids. What is that guy thinking? That guy isn't the least bit serious about her and will be dumping her very soon.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

It does suck for sure. Cut the ties and go your way. Dont think for a minute just because she sold the phone she has stopped talking to the people. She has to go to work, you have to go to work. There will always be time for her to talk to others. Go your own way and be happy. How old are you kids again?


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

I am so sorry this is happening to you. Keep your childrens welfare uppermost in your mind. You will get all sorts of advice but it's kind of like combat, you don't know how you'll react til you're there, and it's not a "one solution fits all" type of deal. 

I will say that if you both have strayed there are some deep issues which cannot be overlooked or minimized. If your wife will go to marriage counseling with you, you probably should - even if only to figure out how to end the marriage with the minimum damage to the children. Because there will be damage and anyone who says differently is mistaken. Personally I would recommend a Christian counselor, but it matters more that he or she is a good counselor than it does that he is a good Christian. 

And if she won't go with you, go by yourself. Just being able to unload, and bounce ideas off of a nuetral party during a time like this can help you to maintain your equilibrium. 

Good luck to you man.


----------



## Freshy (Dec 2, 2009)

Go fishing and jam Brad paisley.
I'm sure gonna miss her


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Does she have a Facebook account? This sounds just like what my mother and father are going through right now. She started talking/flirting with all these men on Facebook, then got a second secret phone to talk to them, then started meeting up with them.

If she has a Facebook account, make her close it, or give you the password.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

shallowgal said:


> Does she have a Facebook account? This sounds just like what my mother and father are going through right now. She started talking/flirting with all these men on Facebook, then got a second secret phone to talk to them, then started meeting up with them.
> 
> If she has a Facebook account, make her close it, or give you the password.


My wife mentioned to me the same thing last night when I showed her this thread. "I bet she's all over Facebook, etc....."

Good friend of mine at work found out the spouse is in an affair with someone after hooking up on Facebook as well.

Kelly


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

kdubya said:


> My wife mentioned to me the same thing last night when I showed her this thread. "I bet she's all over Facebook, etc....."
> 
> Good friend of mine at work found out the spouse is in an affair with someone after hooking up on Facebook as well.
> 
> Kelly


I've run across a couple old "female friends" on Facebook. First thing I did was make the wife aware of it; also, she has access to my account. Of course, I'm not thirty-something any more either. Oh, and I pointed out to her how much prettier she was than them. (truth) What was I thinkin back then?


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

SlickWillie said:


> I've run across a couple old "female friends" on Facebook. First thing I did was make the wife aware of it; also, she has access to my account. Of course, I'm not thirty-something any more either. Oh, and I pointed out to her how much prettier she was than them. (truth) What was I thinkin back then?


Putting the "Slick" in SlickWillie!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Facebook is a meat market.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

007 said:


> Facebook is a meat market.


ya,, and your one shopahollic to homey,, quit stealing my friends! lmmfao!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

007 said:


> Facebook is a meat market.





waterspout said:


> ya,, and your one shopahollic to homey,, quit stealing my friends! lmmfao!


from where I grew up.. a meat market saying about a place, other than a true meat market for food, meant all guys.. so I avoided them... sounds you two have found a perfect place though, no wonder yall are facebook addicts.

FBIG

:rotfl:


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

waterspout said:


> ya,, and your one shopahollic to homey,, quit stealing my friends! lmmfao!


How youuuu doin. Wanna get 007'd ???


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

kdubya said:


> How youuuu doin. Wanna get 007'd ???


HAHAHAHAHAHA cabbage headed your way!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Man I'm sorry you or anyone else would have to go through something like this. Not to mention the children.

Good luck with it and I wish you all the best.

TH


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

All male 2coolers and all b-listers on this thread please drop your man cards in the trash can as you egress the building. 

Biggie


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Bigwater said:


> All male 2coolers and all b-listers on this thread please drop your man cards in the trash can as you egress the building.
> 
> Biggie


Drop yours for using the term "egress" on a fishing forum! HAHA


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*LMAO*

Wanna B. LMAOAY

Really not many B-listers on this thread. You still just don't get it.



Bigwater said:


> All male 2coolers and all b-listers on this thread please drop your man cards in the trash can as you egress the building.
> 
> Biggie


----------



## jasonaustin (Feb 6, 2009)

Sounds like a good target to site your bow or gun in on!!!!


----------



## Puma (Jun 16, 2009)

Whatsa b-lister?


----------

